# Electric instant hot water decision



## surviverguy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi guys, I am trying to decide whether to go tankless electric or standard electric hot water heater. My question is about maintenance and reliability. This will likely be DIY install and the upfront install costs look similar. The tank type unit will suffer some heat losses while the tankless theoretically won't have losses. How do the two systems compare in terms of maintenance and reliability for the first ten years and thereafter. Which models have proven track records both positive and negative? I have plenty of electrical capacity either way. Any reason to go one way or the other? Which way do you pros suggest I go?


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

don't understand why the tankless won't have heat loss?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Call a plumber for advice and the work to be done correctly.

Here comes the Ban Hamster! :laughing:


----------



## surviverguy (Oct 23, 2011)

Tankless= no standby heat losses. A plumber will be happy to install either system but can't decide for the homeowner which way to go (tank bs. Tankless)


----------



## surviverguy (Oct 23, 2011)

I can use a plumber for the install and the plumber would be happy to install any system I want. The plumber isn't the one who has to make the decision.


----------



## surviverguy (Oct 23, 2011)

A plumber will be happy to install either type heater, but can't make the decision which way to go.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds like you don't know what the h&$& you are doing, call a licensed master plumber, he/she will be glad to help you.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

A licensed plumber will assess your hot water usage and guide you in making the best possible decision then properly install the water heater and guarantee his work on the water heater of your choice.

Call A Plumber!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

